# Raw Diet



## phoebe (Jan 2, 2015)

Has anyone gone for a raw diet with their dog. I have been reading a lot about it and have ordered some frozen raw complete meals for my 4.5 month pup. I think kibble and commercial wet food can't be that nutritious or 'natural'.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

We are on Nutriment. It's perfect in my eyes. Perfectly balanced and excellent ingredients. It's a hit here in this house with the two monkeys, oh, ah hem, I mean Cockapoos.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mine have Natural Instinct - delivered frozen and in the dogs' opinion utterly delicious.


----------



## andytashbuddy (Dec 13, 2014)

Just had a look at the natural instinct website. Really thinking about getting buddy onto this. Looks like it would be work out as cheap if not cheaper than the dry food too


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I also use Nutriment and Dudley loves it, he was never fussy but was never very excited about meal times until we started on raw. I have recently heard of another raw supplier - Landywoods, they do not do a complete mix like Nutriment do but looks good if you were brave enough to add what was needed for a completely healthy diet.


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

We've just started using Natural Instinct. Miss Lill's was on Eden, then Simpson's kibble. Both okay (although something of a consistency issue with Eden - we had two batches with distinctly different colour / smell - sent back a sample to be analysed after Miss Lill's got diarrhoea when we started the second batch and was then told it had been analysed and found to be ok...) but nothing to write home about and it always bothered me that she seemed to be mega thirsty about an hour after her meals. I guess that's normal with kibble but it can't be good really, can it? I was going to wait until the kibble was finished but figured that we may as well start the new year as we mean to go on (I have half a large bag of Simpsons to give away if anyone wants it)...

Anyway, day 2 of NI and I have never, ever seen her so excited about her food. She was gulping it down so quickly that I improvised a slow feed bowl this evening (just an upturned smaller bowl in her bigger food bowl if that makes sense). It worked, but I don't think she quite believed that she'd got it all out and was trying her best to get the smaller bowl out of the larger one. In the end I took it out and she then licked her bowl to death before carrying it off in to the living room (it is not a small or light bowl!!). She then carried on licking it, pawing it, doing her best to dig through it and trying to wrap it in her favourite blanket before she somehow managed to chase the thing under the sideboard and sat and cried in front of it. Sorry for the crap pic - low light and a fast moving puppy...










It's definitely a hit here!

From a human point of view: Miss Lill's seems happy, her stools are petite and of a good consistency. Not very smelly. Her tummy seems less gurgly and she is not farting as much. She is also not drinking copious amounts of water.


----------



## andytashbuddy (Dec 13, 2014)

So would I be right in presuming you keep this in your freezer and just take out the amount you want the night before ready for the next day?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yep. We leave it out the night before.


----------

